
Ad For Color Features Guy Stalking Girls In a Bikini - rockarage
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/01/13/this-commercial-for-color-made-me-feel-creepy-by-just-watching-it-video/
======
rockarage
Color is getting desperate and creepy.

